# too much power?



## anon (Mar 12, 2021)

Hello
I have a small problem, I had a few weeks off from the slingshot, and I decided to try new ammunition, because so far I was shooting only heavy, the choice fell on 8mm steel, I cut a thin bands from latex .8 mm taper I gave 15mm - 10mm, and I do not know what's up happening, the accuracy is tragic, the ammunition flies as it likes, where it wants, and it is very high relative to the aiming point by about a good 15 cm at a distance of 10 m, is this latex too strong for such small ammunition or what is it about? I will add that when I shoot with 10 mm lead from the same latex taper 25mm 20 mm it flies where it is aiming, what do you think is going on? try with thinner latex?
cheers


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Way too much latex for 8mm steel .


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

What treefork said. 

It is important to balance the bands to the balls. With bad accuracy, hand slap, etc. being the main outcomes of mismatched bands and ammo. 

Shooting the small balls with lighter bands should be a pleasure. They will fly faster and straighter even though the bands pull lighter and you will be able to shoot longer without getting tired. Many do this and also add in some shooting with the heavy bands and big balls to each session.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Yeah, what they said!
The 10mm lead should go over 91 grains. The 8mm steel about 32 grains. 
A .45 or .50mm latex at your taper might work for the 8mm though.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

The answer to every question is usually in the question.


----------

